# What do you think!!??



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i am soo getting a betta fish and i happen to be limited to a 1.5 gallon tank (no fun, i wish it could be bigger) and i found this one will it be good for a single betta?? *crosses fingers* I HOPEZ SO!!!!!

http://www.petco.com/product/102093... Water Wonders 1.5 Gallon Aquarium Kit-102093


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

And if it wont work can i have some suggestions on what might??


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

If you care you will post..... T_T


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of any fish in very small containers, but it wouldn't be abnormal to have a 1.5 gallon, lots of people do it.

You would need some kind of heater though, for that.

I personally have a huge betta clan in a 75 gallon community tank (Males, tons of females, no aggression) and they couldn't be happier. The bigger the better imo, but that would work.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

yah i would like a bigger one but i cant.... i have a link in the first post above what do you think of it (the tank)??


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Feb 8, 2011)

could probably do better on your own. Silk plants are good, avoid plastic as they can tear up your bettas fins. They also dont like current - an air pump with a hang on filter in a 1.5 gallon is going to be very stressful for the betta.

If you needed to keep it simple / cheap - just get yourself a 1.5 gallon bowl, get a mini heater, set up some silk plants and call it a day.

If you felt more ambitious you could do the same with some live plants. There's some very cheap easy stuff that will live in very low light that will make your betta much happier and improve water quality drastically.

So, long story short - i wouldn't buy that kit. For $20 it is a good deal, but i wouldn't use a filter or an air pump in a 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Petsmart sells 2.5 gallon tanks for around 13.00 dollars, then all you would need is a heater and some decorations. (filter isn't 100% necessary as long as you keep up with water changes.)


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

*wishes could get a 2.5* how big are they..??


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I believe it is about 12 x6 inches. I could be wrong, I don't have one, but someone here on the forum does, it is where I learned about the 2.5 gallon tank.I think some people here have the tank you originally posted too. It's not a bad tank, I honestly almost got it for my one betta Batman. :]


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I found an image of one on google image search.









(not my tank)


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

thats cool ^__^


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have that 1.5 gal and i was very satified with it when i was using it. Mt betta was perfectly happy in it. I had a 10watt marineland heater that kept it at 78 easily. If you can only get a 1.5 gal i would definately go with that


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

That 2.5 gallon looks so spiffy o.o


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

thinkrevolutionx said:


> I'm not a huge fan of any fish in very small containers, but it wouldn't be abnormal to have a 1.5 gallon, lots of people do it.
> 
> You would need some kind of heater though, for that.
> 
> I personally have a huge betta clan in a 75 gallon community tank (Males, tons of females, no aggression) and they couldn't be happier. The bigger the better imo, but that would work.


Do you have a picture of your 75 gal.? Would LOVE to see that!!! :-D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had that 1.5 gallon tank off and on over the years and I personally think it is a good tank. Big enough to fit a cave and some plants. But yes, you do need a heater, that tank gets cold pretty fast.
Here is mine when it was setup:








BTW, if you are buying it from the store. It is cheaper at Walmart.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

i would like a 1.5 (i have limeted space) but i dont know how much heaters are or how they work....TO GOOGLE!!!!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

A heater has officaly been taken out of the Betta equasion  i am not sure what to do to keep my soon to be fish warm, and i have tried to convince my parents (lame i know, not my parents the fact i cant get a heater) but they are both convinced that bettas can live in a tiny bowl with no heater. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG!!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I wouldn't get a betta if you can't get the heater. In a 1.5 the temperature fluctuates a lot more and gets cold faster, so a heater is pretty much necessary unless your house is kept at like 83 degrees lol. Print out the betta care sheet for your parents. A betta is an animal too, and nothing should be kept in a tiny bowl with no heater .


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That sucks. 
Times have changed, Goldfish used to be kept in milk jugs. Besides, heaters are only about $10.
You could try to sit down with your parents and explain that this is important to you and that new information says that the care of fish is different nowadays. Also, when I was younger, a good arguement was that this was something positive for me to get into. Caring for animals is a rewarding experince and helps people be more confident and kind. And it is alot better hobby then what most kids and teens are into these days.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> That sucks.
> Times have changed, Goldfish used to be kept in milk jugs. Besides, heaters are only about $10.
> You could try to sit down with your parents and explain that this is important to you and that new information says that the care of fish is different nowadays. Also, when I was younger, a good arguement was that this was something positive for me to get into. Caring for animals is a rewarding experince and helps people be more confident and kind. *And it is alot better hobby then what most kids and teens are into these days.*


That is so true. I recently got out of high school, and while I was taking care of my dogs and cats most of my peers drank and smoked drugs. My sister is becoming a teen and her interest in her dog, Boo Boo has gone down so low. She used to be in love with him, she NEVER put him down. Now, he sleeps with me everynight


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

When I was young, all I ever wanted to do was play with my cats. 
And today animals still rule my life.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd say thats something of a win ;D
And to be honest, OP, the tetra tank is sorta pricey, mine wasnt cheap. You get a filter with it, too, but meh. You dont actually need it, IMO/E..
The small glass is a good bet, that way, for the price of the 1.5, you could get a heater, more or less. They arent much bigger size wise than the 1.5 gal, trust me. I live in a dorm, and its crrrooowwwddeeddd in here XD
I have a 5gal now, along with that very tank you want for a healing, sick tetra :B


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

1.5 gallons is an ok size for your betta, but of course the 2.5 is better. I have a 2.5 gallon, it really doesn't take up too much space. Maybe get your mom and dad excited about keeping a pretty and colorful fish... one that will stay pretty and colorful with a heater... and flash his pretty colors while swimming around in 2.5 gallons  Lol, I use colors to convince my mom.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Some ideas for you maybe....


You could offer to wash your parents cars for 10 dollars to get a heater for the 1.5 gallon tank.

Or...
You could also get a large vase at a thrift store or other retail shop..(1.5-2.5 gallon vase) clean it real well and get a heater and some nice decorations. 

You might be able to do the vase idea for around the same price as the 1.5 gallon tank,but be able to get the heater as well.


My fish Cleo lived in a 2 gallon cookie jar with a heater and live plants for 8 months.:lol:

(he's in a 5 gallon tank now though)

It was like this:











I left the lid off of course though, so he could breath and I added some nice gravel and 2 small amazon swords and he was very happy in there for 8 months. 

:-D

I wouldn't get a betta if you can't get a heater though, It is very important to have a heater, because they are tropical fish.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I had the same 1.5 gallon tank. I got the Hydor Mini heater. It says 2-5 gallons on it, but you could do it in the 1.5, you just have to make sure to unplug it and plug it in when it gets up too high. The 2.5 gallon is better, so try and use some of the techniques suggested in posts above to convince your parents.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is another option.
Kritter keepers can look really nice, and some of them go up to 2 gallons.

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I would get the medium or the large (had the large one for a little but and I looooved it!)

small heaters:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Te...m-Mini-Size-Betta-Bowl-Heater.html?tc=default

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-...LPFE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298139237&sr=8-1


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

^_^ cool ill have to think about it though but i ve never been to pet store actully so i need to see what they look like mayby i can go there soon and check out the tanks....


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

What is limiting your size? Money or space? Or both? How much space do you have and how much are you willing to spend on all of it?
If you tell me how much space you have and how much you can spend, I'll try to see what set ups you could go for.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> That sucks.
> Times have changed, Goldfish used to be kept in milk jugs.


Really I never heard that thats awful!I have a 29 Gal. with two goldfish(Oranda and Calico Ryukin)


And I think a 1.5 Gal would be fine people keep them in alot worse I did the cookie jar idea with Diego for about 3 months and it worked great and looked really cool.I would really suggest saving your money for a heater if your parents won't buy one.Honestly a heater is more important then a filter without a filter you just have to do more water changes but without a heater you can't really control the temp.BUT if you really can't get one try putting a deskp lamp over the tank it will help keep it warm.Ikea sells like a $3 one I aactually used one for a little while when I was short on heaters and $.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

naturegirl243 said:


> Really I never heard that thats awful!I have a 29 Gal. with two goldfish(Oranda and Calico Ryukin)
> quote]
> That is why Goldfish were able to become so popular. Most fish die the second they get put in there but Goldfish did not.
> They actually used to put them in metal jugs to transport them along with Paradise Fish. They are our frist real fish pets.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

The aquarium is nice, but tetra products usually aren't very good quality. If you are low on space and money I don't see a problem with that tank though. I got a 2 gallon at petsmart for the same price. It hardly takes up any room. Its is tall, not wide and the fish love it. Here it is if you are interested.








I know it seems small in the picture, but it is really very good for betta fish and really takes up no more room than a 1g. For heaters, I use my old goldfish heater, I have no idea where it came from. It was just there. Hehe. Anyways here are some ideas:
(this one is for if you decide to get a bowl)


( This next one is made for small aquariums, 1-3 gallons)


Anyways, I hope this helped you out a bit. Good luck with your fish!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

"Windblowswolf" as for money i have well alot of christmas money (yes i know it was awhile ago i refused to spend) around 140$$ mayby more mg: and as for space....its going to go in my room on my desk or dresser. Does that help?? 
*my parents insist that bettas dont need heaters of very large tanks so im pretty much forrbidden to spend*


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I suggest either the Aqua Scene 2 gallon or the Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop 2.5 gal. Both have built in filters and light hoods. I don't know it they have currents so be careful about that but these are both cheap. Around $20. Next you need a thermometer around $3. You need a heater. The Marina mini or Betta Therm heaters are around $20. Gravel for the bottom will be around $2. Petco has some silk plants for around $5 or you could get a live plant which is a little more. The pellets are around $3 and conditioner for the water is $4. If you want to take some stress of your fish or have it for when he gets injured you can get aquarium salt for $8. The fish itself is $3. That gives a total of $70. So I suggest you ask your parents for $70 to buy everything and don't tell them the heater is included. If you don't get the heater you're betta will be ok but stressed and won't live too long. You could always go the rout of asking for something you REALLY want that is $20 then saying you'd rather have a heater for the fish. Or if you buy a lot of clothes or get milkshakes at a store or something, tell them to not buy those for a week or a month. Find a way to save them money and convince them you REALLY want the heater and they might let you have it.
*
*


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

^_^ yay or i might convince them when i go to the store to buy my fisheh im convincing like that *evily plots*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I really wouldn't buy the fish unless you can get the heater.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

i guess im getting a heater then.... I AM INSISTANT APON GETTING A BETTA!! and now a heater ^___^


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes! Bettas are the best 

They have SO much personality. This morning when I woke up all the girls in the sorority tank next to my bed were staring at me waiting for me to feed them lol!


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! THAT IS ADORABLE!! i was looking at heaters would this one be good for a 1.5 to a 2 gallon?? http://www.petco.com/product/113622/Aqueon-Pro-Heaters-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It seems a little big for a 2 gallon. Try this one: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-Aquarium-Heater-Watts/dp/B0006JLPFE

People on this site are very happy with it from what I have read.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

...cant buy from amazon, CRUD!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They didn't have the hydor on petco or petsmart, so how about this:
http://www.petco.com/product/111886/Zilla-Under-Tank-Reptile-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Somebody correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure you could use this. I would suggest getting a thermometer to know the exact temp in the tank.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

. . . that is for reptiles ^.^


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know, but you put it underneath the tank.


----------



## Windblowswolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Petco has this one http://www.petco.com/product/114078/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Heaters and petsmart has at least 4 that work for 2 gallons


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

oh heh-heh, i knew that :bluelaugh:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Tetra is just not a recommended brand. Their products tend to not be of the best quality.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooph, yeah- not at alll! Tetra is pffbt.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

most of mah babies live in 2~2.5 gallon KK's. they're not the prettiest tank out there, but they work. :3 shoot, Zidane lives in a 2 gallon Sterilite bin! x3 i have the 1.5 in the OP, and Caroline adores it. i have it set up all pretty, with some very natural-looking plastic plants and her tiny Ball O' Java Moss. she adores roaming around, scooting between the plants and getting mad at them when they don't move the way she wants them to. x3c i'm hoping to get her a heater tomorrow, when i get to the pet store. :3


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep I have a 2.5 gal from petsmart. The base it's 12"x6" and it's 8" high. I'll attach a picture of it for you (the food next to it gives some sense of scale but it's still kinda hard to tell if you don't know what the other things in my room look like). Since this picture was taken I've moved it to one of the two 14" wide spaces to the sides of my monitor on my desk. It's perfect fit!

p.s. - I posted this on a different thread and someone commented on having paper as a light shade. In case you are seeing this I have replaced that with aluminum foil thanks to your suggestion


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Windblowswolf said:


> I suggest either the Aqua Scene 2 gallon or the Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop 2.5 gal. Both have built in filters and light hoods. I don't know it they have currents so be careful about that but these are both cheap. Around $20. Next you need a thermometer around $3. You need a heater. The Marina mini or Betta Therm heaters are around $20. Gravel for the bottom will be around $2. Petco has some silk plants for around $5 or you could get a live plant which is a little more. The pellets are around $3 and conditioner for the water is $4. If you want to take some stress of your fish or have it for when he gets injured you can get aquarium salt for $8. The fish itself is $3. That gives a total of $70. So I suggest you ask your parents for $70 to buy everything and don't tell them the heater is included. If you don't get the heater you're betta will be ok but stressed and won't live too long. You could always go the rout of asking for something you REALLY want that is $20 then saying you'd rather have a heater for the fish. Or if you buy a lot of clothes or get milkshakes at a store or something, tell them to not buy those for a week or a month. Find a way to save them money and convince them you REALLY want the heater and they might let you have it.


No, I have the Aqua Scene 2 and it doesn't have a filter. It has a bubbler. I wouldn't reccomend that tank though, it is a pain to set up the I was furious with the design of the bubbler and riser tube. If anything, I would get the Mini Bow 2.5. They really don't take up much room.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...at=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_AquariumsandTanks 

BlackBerryBetta is this the one you were talking about?? it seems pretty nice but i would need a heater for it.......


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an Aquaview 360 from Walmart (about 30 bucks for a 3 gallon. A 2 gallon might be a few dollars cheaper). The heater I bought was from PetSmart. 

This one, if I'm not mistaken: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008
I got the 10W one, and it's been in the aquarium for a couple of hours and the water is now optimum temperature (it was 68 degrees before I put it in there). I got it for about 18 dollars.


----------

